# Monthly and Annual % Returns for ASX 200 and All Ords



## osmosis (15 July 2008)

Hi 

Can anyone point me to a website where I can access monthly and annual percentage returns for common indices. I have looked at Commsec, the ASX, Yahoo finance and Google finance without success. These services do provide graphical data, but not the actual percentage returns.

I found this ASF link from a search, but it was not too useful:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4057&highlight=asx+200

Thanks.


----------



## dhukka (15 July 2008)

osmosis said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone point me to a website where I can access monthly and annual percentage returns for common indices. I have looked at Commsec, the ASX, Yahoo finance and Google finance without success. These services do provide graphical data, but not the actual percentage returns.
> 
> ...




How about downloading the data from yahoo finance and doing it yourself? Only takes a half hour at most.


----------



## osmosis (16 July 2008)

For future reference, I found it here:

http://www2.standardandpoors.com/po...es_ei_au/2,3,2,8,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0.html


----------



## Julia (16 July 2008)

Useful.  Thanks, Osmosis.


----------



## professor_frink (17 July 2008)

I can't for the life of me remember where I found this, but I have monthly data going back to 1901. No idea how anyone came up with data going back that far, or how accurate it is, but have attached it anyway.

Hope it helps


----------

